# Gästepass gegen Starcraft 2 Probe Key



## Dobbyn (4. Juni 2012)

Liebe Forenmitglieder

falls jmd Interesse am Testen von Starcraft 2 hat und mir dafür im Gegenzug einen Gästepass Key für Diablo 3 schickt, hier ist die Gelegenheit 

MfG
Dobbyn


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

Dobbyn schrieb:


> schade, dass sich niemand findet. sowas tut ja auch eigtl nicht weh



Habe dir eine PN geschickt dazu


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2012)

Schon mal mitbekommen das jeder auf der Blizzard-HP sich die Starter-Edition von SC2 laden kann?
https://us.battle.net/account/sc2/starter-edition/;jsessionid=983DA71A64196E0E0DFD203487EBACD3.blade34_03_bnet-mgmt
Warum also sollte jemand von dir dafür was brauchen?


----------



## Darkhyper (15. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schon mal mitbekommen das jeder auf der Blizzard-HP sich die Starter-Edition von SC2 laden kann?
> https://us.battle.net/account/sc2/starter-edition/;jsessionid=983DA71A64196E0E0DFD203487EBACD3.blade34_03_bnet-mgmt
> Warum also sollte jemand von dir dafür was brauchen?



Macht ja nix er kann es ja anbieten. Ich brauch ja den Zugang nicht aber, trotzdem ist doch nett gemeint   . LG


----------

